# Volusion.com or Shopify.com?



## Calico2829 (Jan 26, 2013)

Has anyone used both volusion.com & shopify.com? which one do you think beats the other? 
Someone told me shopify.com has hidden back end fee's & the monthly member fee they have advertised is not the actual price when it comes down to it, but I like their user friendly free website templates.
Where as volusion.com has one set monthly fee with no transaction fees & supposedly no hidden charges etc...but I have difficulty with their free templates.
Coming from eBay I am so used to fee's & I am not looking at selling thousands of products per month.....shopify.com?


----------



## Giddygrafix (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi

I've not used Shopify but our website is hosted with Volusion. We paid a developer to customise a template for us (much cheaper than using Volusion's in house service). In general it's easy to use and is packed with features that make it search engine friendly. This is the main reason we moved our shop from 1and1 to Volusion. One thing to watch out for though, the overage limit for bandwidth seems to be quite easy to reach so it's worth checking what the extra charges may be.


----------



## Calico2829 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for your input Andy. Appreciate it


----------



## tiw9 (Feb 10, 2013)

We tried the free trial with Shopify, and after waiting 3 days to get any response from support on a simple question about how to make a change to the template, we scrapped them and went to Volusion. I'll admit that store setup was not as intuitive with Volusion, though not difficult. But they offered us the Gold package for $99 for the first month (normally $125), which gives you priority support and an onboarding coach who is dedicated to helping you set up your store. I figured my sanity was worth the extra $40 or so. I dedicated a couple days to setting up the store and kept a list of questions as I went along. When I had my onboarding session, I was able to just go through the list with my coach and in less than an hour I was done. I've had to email and call for support 3 times since then because I couldn't figure out how to do something. Each time I got an immediate response, and of course the answer was right in front of me all along.  

I also didn't like that Shopify wanted to take a percentage of every sale we make. We already pay enough fees with PayPal, credit cards, etc. 

Personally, I'd go with Volusion, spend the extra $40 for the Gold plan for the first month (you can downgrade the second month if you want) to get the priority support and coach, and start from there.

Best of luck!

Tracy


----------



## Calico2829 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you so much Tracy....very informative & is exactly what I was told by a Volusion rep. So many of these sites tell you what you want to hear to get you on-board & then leave you hanging. This is my first time setting up a website & the extra cost for 'saving my sanity' will probably be worth it.


----------

